# civil union, while 309 application is in process



## fmikael (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey All.
I would like to know if anyone knows if we have civil union, while our 309 application is in process will dresult in changing/cancelling the application status, therefore will we be required to do another application and wait for a decision ?

Would love to know what to do.


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

fmikael said:


> Hey All.
> I would like to know if anyone knows if we have civil union, while our 309 application is in process will dresult in changing/cancelling the application status, therefore will we be required to do another application and wait for a decision ?
> 
> Would love to know what to do.


Hi there.

It will not make a difference to the application. You do not have to change, or cancel it. I would recommend telling your case worker though. You are required to inform them of any changes in the relationship. It won't be a problem.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you mean that you have entered into civil union post application. If that is the case it will only strengthen your application. 
Since 309 processing has been moved to Sydney they are looking favorably at civil unions as a large chunk of same sex and heterosexual couples are in civil unions in Sydney. 
I would notify DIAC right away of union details.


----------



## fmikael (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for all your replies.
My partner propsed to me last week, and we are going to do civil union on the 19 of Nov.

I will notify my Case officer, to tell her about the change, i was just concerned that this will result in our case being delayed further, or even Re-applying for a new type of visa.


----------

